# For advice



## greco

Hello! I'm beginer in singing (and french, (sorry for my basic english)

I'm looking for advice about my learning (after 5 month of lesson, so be gentle...)

If somebody get few time: http://www.myspace.com/gregoirecoantbretagne

Thanks a lot!


----------



## greco

Begin with "Gia risonar "! 

Thanks

Edit: only concerning classical songs ;-)


----------

